# Über dem Pc via bluetooth vom Handy telefonieren



## thehasso (18. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab eine ernstes Problem. Ich versuche seit heute morgen die Wählhilfe bei Windows über Bluetooth zu nutzen.



Und zwar ich hab ein Handy 6233, eine Handykarte mit der ich auf alle Netze kostenlos reden kann. Der notebook erkennt problemlos mein handy. Eine Kopplung funktioniert auch reibungslos. 

Leider funktioniert die Wählhilfe nicht. Ich habe bei Verbindung über mein Handy ausgewählt.
Wenn ich aber eine nummer über die Wählhilfe wähle dann erscheint die nummer auf mein Handy mit dem Zeichen "D" vor der nummer und das einzigste was passiert ist das es zwei kurze PIP Töne gibt und sofort auflegt.


Weiß jemand was das Problem ist. Warum funktioniert dies nicht?


LG


----------

